# Lost my instructor today...



## andyjeffries

Found out this morning that my instructor (I've trained with him for over 20 years) died this weekend in a scuba diving incident.  Words can't express how devastated I am.  I've had the unenviable job of phoning round and telling all the other students as the family got in touch with me and it's broken my heart with every person I've had to tell.

A very hard and sad day...

RIP Master Carl Lees, there's a lot of people in the UK who will never forget you!


----------



## chrispillertkd

What bad news. Requiescat in pace.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## dancingalone

I am sorry for your loss, Andy.  My condolences and well wishes to the extended Lee family.


----------



## seasoned

So very sorry to hear this. I truly know how you feel, having been through this myself. Even time will not heal. Stay true and strong my friend.


----------



## Buka

My heart goes out to you, your instructor's family and all your dojo mates. There really aren't any words.


----------



## Tez3

So very sorry to hear this, terrrible news. I feel for you having to pass on such bad news too. Thoughts and prayers with all of you, if there's anything I or my club can do please shout.


----------



## granfire

Deepest sympathy for you and your fellow students, many prayers for the family.


----------



## Steve

Ah, man.  Terrible news, indeed.  I'm really sorry. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bugatabugata

My condolences to you and to his family.


----------



## MLA9741

Sorry to hear. Prayers to you, your fellow students, and his family.


----------



## RobinTKD

I'm so sorry to hear this Andy, my thoughts with his family and his students, he obviously taught them well.


----------



## Sukerkin

As my fellows have expressed above, such a sad event is hard to deal with, especially so when it is your good self that has to be the messenger to carry the news to the other students.  My sympathies go out to everyone touched by the loss of your teacher.


----------



## shesulsa

A sad moment many of us must one day face. So sorry the day has come for you. Prayers going up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Sorry to hear this my thoughts and prayers go out to you and his family!


----------



## andyjeffries

Thanks for all the love guys!  It's been a really hard hard day, I'm emotionally exhausted.

The love I've felt from my Taekwondo family (my local Taekwondo family and my remote/extended Taekwondo family online) has been nothing short of inspiring though.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Sincere condolences.  I am very sorry to hear of this.


----------



## IcemanSK

I'm sorry for your loss, Andy. My prayers go out to his family & his students.


----------



## Gorilla

Very sad day! My condolences!


----------



## ETinCYQX

Sorry to hear this, Andy. Best wishes for you and your students.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Our condolences to his family and students. 
As a diver and EMS geek, can I ask if you know what happened?


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Tragic news.  Very sorry to hear that Andy, my condolences.


----------



## jks9199

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MJS

andyjeffries said:


> Found out this morning that my instructor (I've trained with him for over 20 years) died this weekend in a scuba diving incident. Words can't express how devastated I am. I've had the unenviable job of phoning round and telling all the other students as the family got in touch with me and it's broken my heart with every person I've had to tell.
> 
> A very hard and sad day...
> 
> RIP Master Carl Lees, there's a lot of people in the UK who will never forget you!




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## shima

So sorry to hear this  The worst is when they don't die from natural causes  My thoughts go out out to you and everyone who knew him.


----------



## Archtkd

andyjeffries said:


> Found out this morning that my instructor (I've trained with him for over 20 years) died this weekend in a scuba diving incident.  Words can't express how devastated I am.  I've had the unenviable job of phoning round and telling all the other students as the family got in touch with me and it's broken my heart with every person I've had to tell.
> 
> A very hard and sad day...
> 
> RIP Master Carl Lees, there's a lot of people in the UK who will never forget you!



Sir: My sincere condolences and prayers, with hope that you will find strength to carry the heavy burden of keeping alive, the flame that your teacher lit.


----------



## Brian King

Sorry for your loss, yet, he lives on, in a way. His teaching touched your life - and you touch others for the better and will continue to do so I am sure. The chain continues not in spite of today's pain but perhaps because of it. Be there for his family and for your own. We are given reminders how important relationships are and how we should fear their end and so more enjoy each moment we are given. RIP Master Carl Lees and God Bless

Warmest Regards Andy
Brian King

P.S. Tears cleanse the soul, do not keep them inside but rather share them with your family and loved ones.

Bri


----------



## ETinCYQX

Sincere condolences Andy. All of us on MT will be here for you.


----------



## andyjeffries

Dirty Dog said:


> Our condolences to his family and students.
> As a diver and EMS geek, can I ask if you know what happened?



The only details I know at the moment are from his brother's phone call. They are still waiting for the police report (as there has to be a full investigation for non-obvious deaths).  Neither he nor I are divers, so some of this may be inaccurate/incomplete - but it's the best I know...

He was diving 30m (he'd previously done 50-60m dives, but this was a new association/club he'd joined and he needed to re-certify at 30m with this group).  They were just finishing up and getting ready to go back to the surface and he indicated either breathing troubles or a medical emergency by some hand signal.  On the way up he then lost consciousness and upon reaching the surface attempts were made to revive him.  The ambulance arrived and also tried but were unable to revive.

He was always telling us about how Taekwondo helped his breath control when diving and he would normally outlast other divers under water due to better breathing control and oxygen usage.  I would guess this isn't just a "ran out of air in the tank" because I would have thought that would be a different hand signal and his pair diver would have shared their tank?

If I ever hear more details (to me, it's fairly irrelevant now, he's gone and that's the only fact that matters to me now) I'll let you know.  I assume at the funeral there will be some of his dive buddies, so I guess they'll know more and may volunteer it.


----------



## andyjeffries

Brian King said:


> P.S. Tears cleanse the soul, do not keep them inside but rather share them with your family and loved ones.



I felt like the parent for most of yesterday.  Telling all the metaphorical children (adult students) and being strong for them.  Being strong didn't last all day and I'm OK with that.  Got a hard week coming up this week (I have to tell his actual children students and then I'd imagine we'll have the funeral).

Thanks again everyone for your wishes.


----------



## Gnarlie

It pains me to hear this Master Jeffries, very sorry for you all.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

Very sorry for the loss.  He and his family (both his family family and his taekwondo family) are in prayer.


----------



## dcsma

andyjeffries said:


> Found out this morning that my instructor (I've trained with him for over 20 years) died this weekend in a scuba diving incident.  Words can't express how devastated I am.  I've had the unenviable job of phoning round and telling all the other students as the family got in touch with me and it's broken my heart with every person I've had to tell.
> 
> A very hard and sad day...
> 
> RIP Master Carl Lees, there's a lot of people in the UK who will never forget you!



Sorry to hear about your loss and your schools loss. I know how it feels.  Lost my instructor who was more then in Instructor to me, almost like a second father to me back in 2006 due to Cancer. Hang in there. And if your next in line for the school make him proud and continue to build and grow the school.


----------



## oftheherd1

I'm very sorry for your loss.  I lost my GM and friend a little over two years ago.  It is not a good feeling.  Only great loss.  I understand your distress.  Know you are in my prayers, as well as other MT well wishers.  Take strength from that.


----------



## Manny

I am truly sorry for your loss.

Manny


----------



## d1jinx

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carol

Very sorry for your loss 

May his memory live in your heart and continue to inspire all who knew him.


----------



## andyjeffries

Thanks again everyone for your support and wishes.

@Moderators - you can feel free to move this thread to the Hall of Remembrance if you like, I only just came across it otherwise I would have done so.


----------



## MJS

Thread moved per OP's request.


----------



## Ana PÃ©rez

Dear Andy,
I am so sorry about it. My condolences to all of you.
I am devastated, too, as I met Carl at work 9 years ago and I considered him my mentor as an engineer... I've been working with him for 6 years on a nearly daily basis and shared lots of things in common apart from work, like martial arts (I do karate). I remember him always telling me to bring my kimono in my suitcase and go to one of his classes. 
You said there's a lot of people in the UK who will never forget him... I can tell you there's a lot of people in other parts of the world that will miss him, too. For example, here in Spain. There is not a day that I don't remember him...
I wonder if there's a video or photo of him in one of his taekwondo classes, so I could at least see him practicing...
Regards!!


----------



## Yondanchris

.


----------



## Instructor

Belated condolences.  I can't imagine.  My instructor is so close to me even after all these years we are still the very best of friends.  I'll be praying for you and yours.


----------



## MSTCNC

Condolences for all who are touched by this untimely loss.

Gone from this World; but not from the hearts of those he touched with his heart and his art!

:asian:


----------



## andyjeffries

Ana Pérez;1500632 said:
			
		

> Dear Andy,
> I am so sorry about it. My condolences to all of you.



Thank you Ana, we appreciate it.



			
				Ana Pérez;1500632 said:
			
		

> I am devastated, too, as I met Carl at work 9 years ago and I considered him my mentor as an engineer... I've been working with him for 6 years on a nearly daily basis and shared lots of things in common apart from work, like martial arts (I do karate). I remember him always telling me to bring my kimono in my suitcase and go to one of his classes.



It's a shame you didn't get the chance, but the offer is still there - if you come back to Stevenage, you're welcome to pop down and meet others that knew him.



			
				Ana Pérez;1500632 said:
			
		

> You said there's a lot of people in the UK who will never forget him... I can tell you there's a lot of people in other parts of the world that will miss him, too. For example, here in Spain. There is not a day that I don't remember him...



I know how you feel.



			
				Ana Pérez;1500632 said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's a video or photo of him in one of his taekwondo classes, so I could at least see him practicing...



The funny thing is, this only came to light after his death.  We as a club have no pictures or videos of him (recently) training.  I have him really grainy and tiny in the background of some pictures, but never a nice shot of him.

I did upload a video snippet I had from the 80s of GM KIM Yong Ho and Carl is in the group being taught (along with my original instructor GM PAN Sim Woon).  He looks MUCH younger.  




He's at 1:47 being demonstrated on by GM Kim (you can tell from his hairstyle and if you knew him well, the particular way he dips his head when he does a twin upset punch - he wasn't doing that recently, but it's a particular error that I always remember him doing).

At 2:54 he's next to the guy (nearer the camera) being demonstrated on, seemingly having some hip problems during side kicks.


----------



## dazleeds1

andyjeffries said:


> Found out this morning that my instructor (I've trained with him for over 20 years) died this weekend in a scuba diving incident. Words can't express how devastated I am. I've had the unenviable job of phoning round and telling all the other students as the family got in touch with me and it's broken my heart with every person I've had to tell.
> 
> A very hard and sad day...
> 
> RIP Master Carl Lees, there's a lot of people in the UK who will never forget you!



Hi,

I have registered just to pay a tribute in memory of Carl. I found myself thinking of Carl and his father Peter when the Olympic Taekwondo tournament started. Years ago I was introduced to the sport by Peter on a 10 week night school course, and continued to train under Peter and then Carl in Coningsby in Lincolnshire. I always thought one day I may see Carl coaching a contender in the Olympics, hence my research on google. I can't begin to explain how shocked and truly saddened I am by reading this news. There are people throughout your life who have a lasting impression upon you. Carl is one such person. My condolences to Carl's family, friends and Stevenage club.

Regards
Darren


----------



## bluewaveschool

So sorry to hear about your loss Andy.  My good friend and school head suddenly passed away 2 years ago, and I had to break the news with 2 other black belts to a room full of children.  Hardest thing I've ever had to do.  Prayers for you and your club.


----------

